# IBEW OEM rep?



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

ANyone ever heard of a local requiring all purchases (Switchgear for example) being required to go through an IBEW person that reps all of the OEM's? Sounds very shady to me.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Zog said:


> ANyone ever heard of a local requiring all purchases (Switchgear for example) being required to go through an IBEW person that reps all of the OEM's? Sounds very shady to me.



I would tell them to go pound dirt. Since when does the local get involved with a contractors equipment purchasing. Sounds like that particular local has there priorities mixed up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Closest I came to that was a Carpenters headquarters stating all deliveries had to go through a teamsteers shipping company, just cost the union more cash as all deliveries that would have been free, were shipped to a teamsters company unloaded reloaded and sent to the job....SEEMS LOGICAL TO ME?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that is beyond shady. well beyond.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Years ago I remember the manufacture of the gear would find out if it was a union or nonunion jobsite. The reasoning behind this was during the start up they send out a union or nonunion start up man. Drives needed start up by a factory rep, changes or mods to gear and starters were all handled by the factory reps. At the time the manufactures used contractors to do this work as they did not have their own service people.

Charlie


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I smell a kickback. This is a huge city. huge. with a single digit local #.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Zog said:


> I smell a kickback. This is a huge city. huge. with a single digit local #.



Well if your dealing with local 3 your gonna have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Triple Nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Well if your dealing with local 3 your gonna have to bite the bullet.


Or take one to the dome!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If it is for a signatory contractor, have you considered that it might consolidate all the purchases for a lower multiplier?

I don't work in the office, but I have seen two different contractors get different multipliers on an invoice from the same supplier.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Well if your dealing with local 3 your gonna have to bite the bullet.


 
When I worked in NYC I had to hire two men to "assist" me. They were actually slowing me down as everytime I moved they would sit down. I was trying to explain what I was doing in tracing down a grounding isssue, figured if I was going to be there with them they might as well learn something.

After 2-3 hours one of the guys told me. "We really do not give a **** about what you are doing sign our ticket for 8 and we'll leave you alone". I signed the ticket without them slowing me down, I was able to finish in 6 hours billed 8 on site 8 travel and had a real nice Italian dinner.

In Boston and Delaware the IBEW men would pitch in and help and asked questions. Makes for a much nicer day for me.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> In Boston and Delaware the IBEW men would pitch in and help and asked questions. Makes for a much nicer day for me.


If you came here, they'd be all inquisitive, busting ass to help, hoping to get on steady.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> If you came here, they'd be all inquisitive, busting ass to help, hoping to get on steady.


Not sure where you are in CA but on my trips there the electricians all worked together open shop and union, both were helpful, but did make remarks about each other when the other was not around.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Brian, just curious, with all your traveling have you ever worked in Philadelphia?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Brian, just curious, with all your traveling have you ever worked in Philadelphia?


 
Not that I can tell you about, it is a union thing.. Yes several times.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Not that I can tell you about, it is a union thing.. Yes several times.




Did you use 98 guys? I'm almost scared to ask, it can be hit or miss, very miss.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> Closest I came to that was a Carpenters headquarters stating all deliveries had to go through a teamsteers shipping company, just cost the union more cash as all deliveries that would have been free, were shipped to a teamsters company unloaded reloaded and sent to the job....SEEMS LOGICAL TO ME?


 I had a situation like that but it actually worked out good. The Teamsters had worked for years getting access to places anytime 24/7. Parking for them was never a hassle and they were very proud of it. Saves us lots of money not having to wait around and worry about hiring people to direct traffic or paying parking tickets. Plus, their foreman ran the check pool!


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> In Boston and Delaware the IBEW men would pitch in and help and asked questions. Makes for a much nicer day for me.


 
Come down this way and I'll climb in your shirt pocket and ask questions and help all day. The work you seem to do is much more interesting than bending pipe and pulling wire, not to mention MC.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> Come down this way and I'll climb in your shirt pocket and ask questions and help all day. The work you seem to do is much more interesting than bending pipe and pulling wire, not to mention MC.


I know you told me (I THINK) Richmond?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

yep,666 Rva!


----------

